# [OT] Homeserver Hardware

## thrashed

Schönen guten morgen liebe Gentoo User!

Der Homeserver sollte natürlich n' Gentoo Server werden.

Will mir nun dafür Hardware kaufen, weiss aber noch nicht so recht was :/

Soll auf jeden Fall ein IDE 3Ware IDE Kontroller mit 2 IDE Platten rein.

Nun brauche ich Tips für

2 x mal Festplatten

1 x Mainboard

Auf den Server sollt natürlich kein X Laufen, würde aber gerne via einer Nvidia TV-Out Grafikkarte Filme über den Fernseher abspielen. Ist das möglich ohne X? Theorethisch ja, oder?

Achja und bzgl TV-Out Karten und Fernseher. Wie lange darf das Kabel zwischen Karte und Fernseher werden?

Falls das möglich ist, hätte ich gerne ein Motherboard ohne Grafik onboard, falls das nicht möglich ist, muss ich das irgendwie anders lösen. Ansonsten eben Grafikkarte onboard.

Ich weiss eben keine entscheidenden Kriterien für den Motherboardkauf, welches dann als Server dienen soll. Ihr habt da bestimmt mehr Erfahrung als ich und könnt mir bestimmt weiterhelfen.

Falls noch etwas unklar sein sollte bin ich gerne für weitere Fragen offen.

Der Server wird folgendes können:

Fileserver, Webdav, Samba

Webserver

Webcamstreamserver (webcam direkt am server angeschlossen)

Printserver, Scanserver (geht das),

Erstmal nur Intranet und später werden dann gewisse dienste via UML ins netz geleitet.

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe,

lg

thrashed

----------

## Kev111

Hallo,

Also zuersteinmal würde mich noch interessieren, wie wichtig dir der Faktor Lautstärke ist. Wenn dieser sehr hoch ist, würde ich ein Via Board mit C3 Prozessor (1200mhz) in Betracht ziehen, dieses hat, soweit ich das mitbekommen habe, einen MPEG2 Hardware decoder(encoder?).

Im Falle der Festplatten, kann ich dir eine ganz besonders empfehlen: Samsung SP1614N. Diese hat 8 MB Puffer und 160 GB Kapazität, des Weiteren ist diese nahezu UNHÖRBAR. Ich benutze diese selbst in meinen 2 Home-Servern, von denen einer (Web, File, rsync) 24h in meinem Zimmer läuft und man ihn im Abstand von 2 m (soweit ist das Bett entfernt) nichtmehr hören kann. Faire weiße, muss ich noch dazusagen, dass die Festplatte in diesem Server vom gehäuse entkoppelt ist, was aber nur einen kleinen Unterschied zur Gesamtlaut(leise)stärke ausmacht.

Auf dem anderen Server (Multimedia-Server) benutze ich softwaremäßig "Freevo", welches eine Home Entertainment Plattform bildet und sowohl unter X (als eigener Window manager, somit von KDE und Konsorten unabhängig) als auch unter Framebuffer (ganz ohne X) sehr erfolgreich läuft. Ich selbst benutze die X Lösung. Als Hardware ist dort ein AMD Athlon XP 2000+ mit Arctiv Copper Silent 2 TC verbaut. Dieser reicht um ein vielfaches aus, da dieser Server noch als Game-Server dient.

Gruß,

Kevin

----------

## Tranquility

Also du müsstest deine Anforderungen noch ein bisschen genauer beschreiben. So als Denkanstoss ein paar Fragen die du dir stellen solltest :

1. Budget : wieviel Geld möchte ich ausgeben (min/max)?

2. Wieviel Rechenleistung benötige ich wirklich? (mpeg wiedergabe, serverdienste, etc)

3. Wie skallierbar soll das System sein in Bezug auf (Rechenleistung, Kapazität (HDs))?

4. Bevorzuge ich AMD / INTEL Lösung? 

5. Wie ausfallsicher soll mein Server sein (HD raid? System, Daten oder beides?)

6. Was für eine Netzanbindung brauche ich (100Mbit, GBit)?

7. Sollte mein System WakeOnLan unterstützen (falls ältere Hardware(Mainboard) verwendet wird)?

8. Wie sieht das mit der Geräuschentwicklung aus (laut / leise / egal) (Server steht im Besenschrank, im Keller oder in meinem Wohnzimmer)?

Das nur so als Denkanstöße. Wenn du dir darüber gedanken gemacht hast, dann Poste doch das Ergebniss. Dann kann man dir sicherlich besser weiterhelfen.

----------

## thrashed

 *Tranquility wrote:*   

> Also du müsstest deine Anforderungen noch ein bisschen genauer beschreiben. So als Denkanstoss ein paar Fragen die du dir stellen solltest :

 

Gut dann mache ich mich eben mal dran  :Smile: 

 *Tranquility wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 1. Budget : wieviel Geld möchte ich ausgeben (min/max)?

 

mir stehen ca. 1000 zur Verfügung (welche natürlich nicht ausgeschöpft werden müssen) und ich brauche einen HW Raid Controller, 2 IDE Platten, 1GB Ram, 1 Motherboard, 1 Prozessor, 1 Netzteil, 1 Prozesserlüfter und hmmm keine ahnung, das sollte es gewesen sein. cd laufwerk (cdr) habe ich noch.

 *Tranquility wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 2. Wieviel Rechenleistung benötige ich wirklich? (mpeg wiedergabe, serverdienste, etc)

 

Für den Arbeitsablauf brauche ich wahrscheinlich nicht soviel rechenleistung aber ich will beim kompilieren auch nicht ewig dabei sitzen. sollte ja auch n' bischen als testsystem (ldap usw. will mal einige dienste austesten) dienen. also ein aktueller prozesser darf es schon sein.

 *Tranquility wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 3. Wie skallierbar soll das System sein in Bezug auf (Rechenleistung, Kapazität (HDs))?

 

Sagen wir mal so, der server wird sich zwar die meiste zeit langweilen, ich will trotzdem gleich was ordentliches haben, denn wer weiss was die zukunft bringt. will nicht ständig die HW erneuern oder extra HW reinstecken. 

es wird auchn LAMP drauf laufen, wo später n' paar testseiten von bekannte und verwandte drauf laufen werden. 

 *Tranquility wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 4. Bevorzuge ich AMD / INTEL Lösung?

 

habe seit 4 jahren nur mehr amd im einsatz, und gute erfahrungen. aber wieso auch nicht einmal intel ... lasse mich von euch gerne überzeugen.

 *Tranquility wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 5. Wie ausfallsicher soll mein Server sein (HD raid? System, Daten oder beides?)

 

3Ware HD Raid sollte es schon sein.

Mir ist Datensicherheit wichtiger als Redundanz.

System und Daten auf einen Raid Controller ist ok.

 *Tranquility wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 6. Was für eine Netzanbindung brauche ich (100Mbit, GBit)?

 

100 Mbit reicht ohne ende  :Smile:  ausserdem habe nur einen 100Mbit Switch, Wenn ich mal n' 1000Mbit Switch habe, kommen bei den Clients und am Server eben 1000Mbit NIC's rein. das ist das kleinste Problem.

 *Tranquility wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 7. Sollte mein System WakeOnLan unterstützen (falls ältere Hardware(Mainboard) verwendet wird)?

 

Nein muss es nicht unterstützen  :Smile: 

 *Tranquility wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 8. Wie sieht das mit der Geräuschentwicklung aus (laut / leise / egal) (Server steht im Besenschrank, im Keller oder in meinem Wohnzimmer)?

 

Hmm desto leiser desto besser, aber das ding wird im arbeitszimmer stehen und ich muss da nicht schlafen. von daher, so lange mir das ding nicht um die ohren pfeift bin ich da relativ tollerant was die geräuschentwicklung angeht.

 *Tranquility wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Das nur so als Denkanstöße. Wenn du dir darüber gedanken gemacht hast, dann Poste doch das Ergebniss. Dann kann man dir sicherlich besser weiterhelfen.

 

Vielen lieben Dank,

thrashed!

----------

## Haldir

Wenn du nur 2 Festplatten einsetzt wirst du wohl nur Raid 1 machen können, dafür brauchst du keinen  3Ware  Controller. Ansonsten ab 3 Platten Raid 5 und dann den 3ware Controller.

Dann kannst deine 1000 euro auch noch aufstocken um 300-500 Euro, damit du auch nen passendes Mobo mit entsprechenden Slots usw kriegst, dann fliegt auch AMD.

Ich würd dann richtung Tyan Motherboard mit P4 und 64Bit PCI Slots gehen. Dann kommst du aber auf +/- 1300 Euro und nix is mit TV Out.

Ich denk du mußt dich entscheiden, leisen Homevideo server (Via C3 z.b.) oder HW Raid Server  :Wink: 

----------

## thrashed

Hmm mehr wie 2 Festplatten will ich anfangs nicht machen, n' Raid1 reicht mir auch. Meinste das performancemäßig kein Unterschied ist ob ich ne softwarespiegelung oder ne hwspiegelung habe?

Den 3Ware IDE Raidcontroller habe ich schon relativ sicher in mein budget eingebunden.

wenn ich mich für tyan oder intel serverboards entscheide ist dann wohl nichts mit amd, oder? na bei intel sowieso, aber hmmmm.

das mit dem mediazeux. also es wäre ein nettes gimmick. aber das muss nicht sein. die filme kann ich auch auf cd bzw. dvd brennen und am dvd standalone player ansehen.

achja faxserver sollte da auch rauf. habe eine pci fritzcard, gibts da dann probleme mit 64Bit slots?

Meine grösste Sorge ist eben noch, Motherboard und Prozesser. Kann mich nicht entscheiden :/

Was ist denn an Chipsätzen so von Vorteil? Via, Intel oder oder oder? Oder nimmt sich das alles nicht viel?

----------

## Macumba

Also ich bin bis jetzt immer gut mit AMD gefahren.

Intel ist halt ein wenig teuer, ansonsten nehmen sich beide als nicht viel, das ist eine Glaubensfrage...

64 bit ... naja, ich fahr ganz gut damit, und Gentoo machts auch mit.

Also ich würd dir zu nen AMD und nen NFORCE-Cipsatzbestücktes Motherboard raten.

 *Quote:*   

> Beispiel-Konfig:
> 
> - K8N Neo Platinum Edition Bundle inkl. Athlon64 3000+ und Kühler (249)
> 
> - 1 GB RAM @ 2x 512 MB von Infineon ( 74) (2mal)
> ...

 

----------

## MatzeOne

 *Macumba wrote:*   

> Also ich bin bis jetzt immer gut mit AMD gefahren.
> 
> Intel ist halt ein wenig teuer, ansonsten nehmen sich beide als nicht viel, das ist eine Glaubensfrage...
> 
> 64 bit ... naja, ich fahr ganz gut damit, und Gentoo machts auch mit.
> ...

 

W+rde ich auch so empfehlen, nur anstatt der Maus bitte einen Trackball benutzen  :Wink: 

----------

## Haldir

Bei Raid1 wirst du keinen Unterschied zwischen SW Raid Controller und HW Raid Controller spüren...

Es geht dabei eher um die Motherboards, bei ner 3Ware Karte solltes schon ein Mobo mit 64Bit/66Mhz PCI Slots sein, da gibts ne Handvoll für AMD (Opteron) und einige mehr für Intel.

Wenn du keinen Dual Opteron willst, ist wohl P4 die einzige Alternative .

Ich schlag mal vor: Tyan Tomcat i7210 (S5112), mit Graka onboard... (Mobo ist sehr net, hab ich hier unter anderem am laufen), kostet +/- 200 Euro

Das Mobo hat auch noch 32bit PCI Slots also sollte dei Fritzcard ohne Probleme laufen

Bei Single CPU Servern fällt AMD fast grundsätzlich aus, wegen Mangel an gescheiten Chipsätzen. Bei Dual CPU würd ich auch eher Intel nehmen bei Servern, bei Workstation bietet sich u.U. auch AMD an (je nach Anwendung, die dann mit den Nforce Pro Chipsätzen)).

Bei Servern würd ich ansonsten die Finger von AMD und insb. Nforce und Konsorten lassen  :Wink: 

----------

## twam

Ich kann dir das DFI 855GME Board empfehlen und einen passenden Pentium M Dothan 2 MB Cache 1.7 GHz. Die Anschaffung dieser beiden Komponenten liegt mit 500 zwar nicht gerade im günstigen Bereich, aber in Sachen Lautstärke&Strom vs. Leistung ist das ungeschlagen. Vor allem die Stromkosten sind doch immer nicht ganz ohne. Nebenbei hat das Board neben 2 PCI Slots, sogar einen PCI-64 und Gigabit onboard. Ich hab es seit etwas über eine Woche und komme aus dem Staunen nicht mehr raus.

----------

## zielscheibe

Hi,

Da das Ding sicherlich 24/7 laufen soll, würde ich auch mal einen kritischen Blick auf den Strombedarf riskieren. Die einzige Lösung die mir zu deinen Ansprüchen einfallen würde, wäre ein Pentium-M Board mit 64-bittigen PCI-X Slot für den 3Ware Kontroller. Das ganze läßt sich in einem Tower passiv! kühlen.

Intel Celeron-M 370J 1.50GHz ~ 135 (auf Dothanbasis)

DFI 855GME-MGF ~235 (Board mit GBit Lan + Firewire + Onboard VGA, inkl. Lüfter+Kühlkörer für die CPU)

2 x Kingston ValueRAM DIMM 512MB PC2700 ECC ~140

2 x Seagate Barracuda 7200.8 250GB ~ 240 (wegen 5 Jahren Garantie)

1 x 3ware Escalade 8506-4LP ~ 360

Enermax SFX-Serie 230W ~35 (hoher Wirkungsgrad bei realen ~60-70W Verbrauch)

VGA/TV-Konverter Grand Multiview EX USB ~ 25 (IMHO eine bessere Lösung als die Fummelei mit einem Graka-TV-Out)

irgendein Gehäuse ~25

---------

Sparen läßt sich IMO an der Speicher/Festplattengröße und/oder CPU

1200

----------

## Haldir

Ich schließ mich mal den Pentium/Celeron - M Leuten an, das ist auch eine bessere Möglichkeit (ich wußte nicht dass es Pentium-M/Celeron-M Boards mit PCI-X gibt), wenn du die Rechenleistung nicht brauchst is das sicher besser und lässt sich effizienter kühlen  :Smile: 

----------

## twam

 *Haldir wrote:*   

> [...], wenn du die Rechenleistung nicht brauchst is das sicher besser und lässt sich effizienter kühlen 

 

Naja, die haben auch ganz schön Power!

----------

## ripper2256

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Auf den Server sollt natürlich kein X Laufen, würde aber gerne via einer Nvidia TV-Out Grafikkarte Filme über den Fernseher abspielen. Ist das möglich ohne X? Theorethisch ja, oder? 

 

Theroretisch? Ja. Praktisch? Ja, aber mit unter mit problemen. siehe diesen thread

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-49036-start-0-postdays-0-postorder-asc-highlight-.html?

ich würde als case gleich einen barebone empfehlen, für einen schönen kompakten heimserver.

----------

## Macumba

Also wir hier haben nen alten AMD AthlonXP 2000+, 10 GB Festplatte und ner ollen RivaTNT2 am laufen, um Filme auf dem Fernseher anzugucken.

Läuft alles wunderbar mit Fernbedienung, nur das ich der einzigste bin, der Linux auf dem Teil haben will, so dass da immo Windows seinen Dienst verrichtet.

Du solltest auf jedenfall nicht bei dem Arbeitsspeicher sparen, das ist bei uns das größte Problem (128MB.... )

Ansonsten reicht CPU aus, MoBo is nen Nforce2 von Asus (A7N8X-Deluxe sonstwas irgendwie so...)

Festplatte richtet sich natürlich nach dem, was du so brauchst, mit Filmen, oggs ... muss das natürlich mehr sein...(so um die 200GB reicht aber massig, meine workstation verwendet gerade mal 150GB von meinen knapp 400GB...., plus Windows für Spiele....)

Das lustige ist, dass selbst der Boot-Vorgang schon auf dem TV zu sehen ist, also ohne die WindowsTreiber...

Fileserver via FTP is ja wirklich kein Prob, und Samba denke ich macht auch keine Probleme.

Drucken geht auch auch z.B. über Samba dann irgendwie, das sollte alles klappen.

Zu dem Rest kann ich nicht wirklich viel sagen...

edit:

Ich kann nur sagen, das man für einen kleienn Homeserver nicht sooo wahnsinnig schnelle Hardware braucht, und ob ich nun mit FTP die Sachen mit 110 od 115 MB pro Sec. bekomme macht in der Praxis auch nicht mehr soo viel aus (kommt ja auch schon auf die Anbindung der Lankarte drauf an - intern is immer schneller denke ich)

----------

## Rusty1973

Moin Moin,

Ich wollte auch mal meinen Senf dazu geben !

Habe folgende Hardware Config laufen (ca. seit einem Jahr)

Dual P III 1 GHz 512 MB Cache

1 GB ECC Reg. SDRam

Asus CUR-DLS Mainbord (mit 64 bit PCI nutze ich aber nicht)

Alles bei Ebay für 180 Euro

1x Adaptec 1210A SATA 2 Kanal Controller mit 2x WD Raptor 74 GB Linux Software Raid 1 für Gentoo

1x Dawi Control SATA 4 Kanal (gleicher Chip wie Adaptec) mit 4 x 250 GB WD als Linux Software Raid 10 (500GB netto)

Lian Li 1200 Gehäuse 

DVD Brenner und HP Dat Streamer für Backup (12/24GB)

2x DVB-T Tuner für vdr

Gentoo 2004.3 Stage 2 

Apache2

Samba

Webmin

mysql

php

Woltlab Burning Board

Media Center Software für MP3 und Filme Sammlung.

Video4Linux

eigenes FrontEnd für TV Aufnahme (Streaming Client etc.) läuft auf Thin Client mit Netboot und TV Output.

Der Server ist schnell, leise (steht im Keller and USV) und verbraucht wenig Strom.

Das meiste Geld habe ich für die Festplatten ausgegeben aber alles in allem habe ich nicht mehr als 1000 Euro bezahlt.

Und ich habe noch ein CUR-DLS im Keller liegen, für den Fall das mal was kaputt geht.

Ausserdem läuft da noch ein Counter Strike Server für meine Bruder drauf.

Hatte noch nie Problem mit der Power oder ähnl.

Gruß

Mirko

----------

## Kev111

 *Rusty1973 wrote:*   

> Moin Moin,
> 
> Habe folgende Hardware Config laufen (ca. seit einem Jahr)
> 
> Dual P III 1 GHz 512 MB Cache
> ...

 

Du musst mir veraten, wo man das bekommen kann  :Wink: 

----------

## MatzeOne

 *Macumba wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ich kann nur sagen, das man für einen kleienn Homeserver nicht sooo wahnsinnig schnelle Hardware braucht, und ob ich nun mit FTP die Sachen mit 110 od 115 MB pro Sec. bekomme macht in der Praxis auch nicht mehr soo viel aus (kommt ja auch schon auf die Anbindung der Lankarte drauf an - intern is immer schneller denke ich)

 

 :Shocked: 

----------

## Rusty1973

Einfach mal bei Ebay schauen

Such mal nach CUR-DLS 

Sollten ein paar da sein

Geht auch ein altes Dual Athlon Mainboard....

Schnell war mir nicht wichtig ich wollte nur richtig gute HArdware.

Und der Kram ist nun mal für den Dauerbetrieb gebaut...

----------

## genstef

 *thrashed wrote:*   

> achja faxserver sollte da auch rauf. habe eine pci fritzcard, gibts da dann probleme mit 64Bit slots?

 

naja amd stellt halt noch keine 64bit treiber bereit und somit geht das faxen mit 64bit gentoo nicht.

----------

